# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  My crack at jerky

## veitnamcam

Young tussok fed red.
Meat from hind quarter.
Sliced thin with the grain about 6-10mm thick.
All membrane removed.
Attachment 5623

Marinade ingredients

Attachment 5624

Now to wait



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

That will be good stuff VC

----------


## Twoshotkill

Dam you... Now im Hungry! Think i will go marinade some venison for 2morrows dinner

----------


## phillipgr

Looking good

----------


## ebf

VC, for a minute there your title on this thread had me worried  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Crap, how come all the pics didnt show? click the attachment it comes up.

----------


## phillipgr

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## phillipgr

The third one shows fine. The above is what comes up when I click the link for the other two attachments.

----------


## veitnamcam

Arse I will try again

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## geezejonesy

saaaaaaaweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

----------


## veitnamcam

Into oven layed out on a rack @70c fan bake after soaking in the marinade all night, will crack open the door when up to temp.

----------


## Rushy

I just know that this is going to be great jerky by looking at the meat and marinade ingredients you are using VC

----------


## veitnamcam

The smell is making me hungry!

----------


## Bulltahr

How did it turn out? I dry mine in the hot water cupboard so it doesn't "cook"  .
PLenty of cracked pepper doesn't go amiss either.......................
Just ate 2 burritos of "Machaca" shredded jerky reconsituted with water and chillies/tomato/onion, probably  the best protein breakfast I have ever had.

----------


## veitnamcam

The thinner bits are done. Thicker bits maybe another hour.
I've already eaten most of it!
Farkin good!



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

I knew i shouldn't have tipped out the marinade !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I've already eaten most of it!


So is any going to survive for a trip to a hill top VC?

----------


## phillipgr

Looks damn good vc. I can just picture a cave-man mother telling a young and keen cave-boy "Don't eat it all at once, it'll give you a sore tummy"; in the same way mum's tell their kids that about lollies at Halloween hahaa

----------


## veitnamcam

> So is any going to survive for a trip to a hill top VC?


I doubt it Rushy... I have the same problem with billtong  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya though VC.  Live in the moment.

----------


## phillipgr

VC, when I hold my jerky up to the light, it shows up red and some light gets through, so I think mine for the most part stayed uncooked, and just dried out. Is that the same for you? I think mine were a bit thicker though.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea probably not cooked as such.
Left mine with just enough moisture inside so is slightly soft .
Very tender and tasty
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Much like a good whisky this stuff seems to just evaporate when your not lookin.
I just went to get another bit and it was all gone  :Sad: 
Im gonna have to make more.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

You will just have to go hunting again VC.

----------


## phillipgr

Ah yup. Yeah its good to leave it a bit moist in the centre. I only have that in my bigger bits.

----------


## Spanners

The Chef onboard just made a couple kg out of rump roast.. I've eaten 3/4 of it already  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Used the steamer over set on 60
OMG its good
Going to do another batch in a couple of days

----------


## veitnamcam

> The Chef onboard just made a couple kg out of rump roast.. I've eaten 3/4 of it already 
> Used the steamer over set on 60
> OMG its good
> Going to do another batch in a couple of days


Allways pays to get on with the Chef @ sea ay :Wink: 
And the galley girl if there is one :ORLY:

----------


## Spanners

> Allways pays to get on with the Chef @ sea ay
> And the galley girl if there is one


Galley girl? this isnt some dirty trawler!
I've got a Steward making my bed and cleaning the shitter each day.
Its called stripes  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Galley girl? this isnt some dirty trawler!
> I've got a Steward making my bed and cleaning the shitter each day.
> Its called stripes


I had that in arg  :Have A Nice Day:  she used to leave chocolates on my pillow too :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Did she do that for the others VC?  Could have been her way of saying she fancied you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes yes it was Rushy :Have A Nice Day:  the Kiwi skipper was pissed he thought he was in :Grin: 

heavy rain and severe gales forecast for my play ground next 3 days :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> heavy rain and severe gales forecast for my play ground next 3 days


Not looking that flash up our way either.  Tornado warnings have been given.  I have cancelled all of our holiday plans so will just need to find something around home to amuse me.

----------


## veitnamcam

More jerky on the way.



Probably too good for it but there is still some venison steak in freezer  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Use it all up, then you have an excuse to go hunting again not that a man needs one in the first place.

----------


## phillipgr

> Use it all up, then you have an excuse to go hunting again not that a man needs one in the first place.


+1 dooooo it

----------


## EeeBees

> More jerky on the way.
> 
> Attachment 5666
> 
> Probably too good for it but there is still some venison steak in freezer 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Yes, go ahead, VC...we do not mind being totally tormented by the fotos etc... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Could Paradise Duck breasts be a go for jerky, do you think?

----------


## Spanners

We have another batch on the go also
Will try and get a pic once done

----------


## Toby

> Could Paradise Duck breasts be a go for jerky, do you think?


Try it, It must work it is just meat at the end of the day.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, go ahead, VC...we do not mind being totally tormented by the fotos etc...
> 
> Could Paradise Duck breasts be a go for jerky, do you think?


I dunno EeeBees? not really a duck man but dont see why not.

This lots in the oven, I will do my best to stretch it out cos when its gone I have eaten a whole red hindquarter :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Could Paradise Duck breasts be a go for jerky, do you think?


I can't see why not Eeebees.  You would likely want to slice across the grain though as otherwise they could turn out to be tough.

----------


## Rushy

> when its gone I have eaten a whole red hindquarter


Don't sweat the small stuff VC.  You are a long time dead so hell have the whole back end if you want to.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

> This lots in the oven, I will do my best to stretch it out cos when its gone I have eaten a whole red hindquarter


A whole hindquarter...my commiserations to you  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> I can't see why not Eeebees.  You would likely want to slice across the grain though as otherwise they could turn out to be tough.


Yes, good thinking, Rushy...will give it a go...

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 5709
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That looks the bees knees VC.  Give us a run down on taste and texture.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks the bees knees VC.  Give us a run down on taste and texture.


Made most of it a bit thicker than last lot and didn't dry it so much so softish in middle.
Almost smoky flavor with the glass eye can taste the pepper and a nice chilly kick 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

What do you think it would be like if you smoked it then dried it out?

----------


## veitnamcam

Smokey?

----------


## Toby

well yeah.

----------


## Rushy

> well yeah.


Duh!

----------


## Bulltahr

Had some good jerky down  here yesterday, super thin and with a good chilli burn at the end.

----------


## Rushy

> Had some good jerky down  here yesterday, super thin and with a good chilli burn at the end.


BT you know it is good when it burns twice.

----------


## Bulltahr

Between the frijoles and the chillis, you can eat all the meat in the world down here and you will never bung up. The captain in "Jughead" would be well pleased with the results down here.................

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

What's left of batch 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks good to me, Mines all gone now :Nose Pick:  Need to get out hunting again.

----------


## muzza

I like to use a teryaki marinade too , its gives it a zingy flavour. 70 degrees is probably as hot as you want - you want to dry the stuff not cook it . I use about 50 degrees with the door held open a bit with a folded tea towel.

Looking good all the same. can  almost smell it from here

----------


## Rushy

> Looks good to me, Mines all gone now Need to get out hunting again.


Out you go then VC.  I am off to the beach with the family.

----------


## phillipgr

My batch is all gone now, it was too damn good to last long haha. Have more venison in the freezer but I want to give a venison roast a crack (its a whole butterflied hind quarter), so I won't jerky it. But next time I get a deer, some of it will surely get jerkied  :Thumbsup:

----------


## distant stalker

I'm going to have to give that a go

----------


## veitnamcam

It turns lots of meat into not much meat that you can't stop eating. ;-)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwi39

Hmmmmmm. Wonder what cold smoked jerky would do for the taste buds

Time to get the smoking cabinet running


Tim

----------


## phillipgr

> It turns lots of meat into not much meat that you can't stop eating. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Well put vc haha

----------


## savagehunter

How long in the oven for VC? Looks pretty darn tasty. My mind is telling me hare jerky and wallaby jerky Hmmmm now there's an idea.

----------


## Maca49

> How long in the oven for VC? Looks pretty darn tasty. My mind is telling me hare jerky and wallaby jerky Hmmmm now there's an idea.


Hair pies is nice and you don't need to cook it!

----------


## savagehunter

I must admit I prefer the hair singed off before chowing down

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

I think it took about 4 hours for the thin bits and maybe another hour for any thick bits. Savagehunter

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Cheers VC giving it a crack tonight.  :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

Hmm, what about goat  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Should be good

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Jerky in the oven as we speak boys

----------


## Rushy

Make sure that you keep some for the roar. (as if it will not be all eaten by then)

----------


## phillipgr

> Make sure that you keep some for the roar. (as if it will not be all eaten by then)


Fat chance! I'll do another batch for it especially

----------


## Sophie

Yumbo mumbo! Don't you hate it when it gets stuck in your teeth, it hurts so much!!! Would the dehydrator do the same thing? Or does it need a warm place?

----------


## phillipgr

> Yumbo mumbo! Don't you hate it when it gets stuck in your teeth, it hurts so much!!! Would the dehydrator do the same thing? Or does it need a warm place?


I'd say the dehydrator would work just as well, but I've never done it that way, so I can't be sure.

----------


## veitnamcam

Howd ya go Savage hunter?

Phillip you must have the patience of a saint to do it out of forequarters or I am just a really really fussy prick with stuffed teeth :Grin: 

Just did two forequarters and got piss all after I had trimmed any sign of sinew/membrain out of it,made a stew for tomorrow night while at it but it might get a hiding tonight if its ready.

----------


## phillipgr

> Howd ya go Savage hunter?
> 
> Phillip you must have the patience of a saint to do it out of forequarters or I am just a really really fussy prick with stuffed teeth
> 
> Just did two forequarters and got piss all after I had trimmed any sign of sinew/membrain out of it,made a stew for tomorrow night while at it but it might get a hiding tonight if its ready.


Haha not so! I got fed up after awhile so just started to leave it on, figured I could always just chew around it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lol.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of a hybrid this one, used heins billtong prep with the vinegar and salt.
Attachment 7726

Washed off then some soy,lee and perrins salt and raw sugar.
And this stuff i found at raywards.
Attachment 7728

Taste tested as it said hot and spicy but I have been disappointed before. Its hot and spicy :thumbup:

Mixed up in big bowl and in fridge.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Damn VC I reckon I could go a bit out of the bowl just like that

----------


## Dundee

Agree Rushy that looks good to go now

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha yep probably wouldn't kill ya but it might hurt ya.
That stuff has some kick !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha yep probably wouldn't kill ya but it might hurt ya.
> That stuff has some kick !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


VC you know it is good when you get the double burn on the way in and on the way out

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep id say you would definitely get that if you ate it out of bowl.
The heat seems to lessen when dried hence goin for very hot.

As an aside has anyone ever heard of Anal Anialator sauce ?
Said on bottle gaurenteed to burn you twice.
Picked it up in ch ch years ago never seen it again.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Yep id say you would definitely get that if you ate it out of bowl.
> The heat seems to lessen when dried hence goin for very hot.
> 
> As an aside has anyone ever heard of Anal Anialator sauce ?
> Said on bottle gaurenteed to burn you twice.
> Picked it up in ch ch years ago never seen it again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


No I haven't heard of that but it sounds like something I would like.  I shacked up with a Chinese woman for two years in Singapore back in the early seventies and i developed a liking for spicy foods as we mostly ate local.

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze if its that bloody spicey hot I'd stay a mile away but it certainly looks good in the picture VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

First batch in.



Not goin to dry this much as I hope to save it till the end of the month  :Wink:  and it should continue to dry.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

This is a whole yearling red hind quarter minus one bag of steak .



And of course all membrane pain stakeinly removed and fed to two drooling dogs.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

That looks good, has anyone tried jerky without marinade?

----------


## veitnamcam

And yep it is still hot :thumbup: :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I have a mate whos growing and making all sorts of super ringburner chillis and sauses
Up to 10x + that of Jalapenos etc
If you want some for some Chilli Jerky - I'll hook some up for you as he gives most away

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep allways keen for a new type of pain :ORLY:

----------


## Spanners

> Yep allways keen for a new type of pain


There are some nice ones that have a good long burn and some that have a sharp stabby burn
Few are getting close to being picked (next week or 2) so I will mention it to him and get him to sort it.
Would be cool to see something done with them and feedback  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Cam, ill send a couple ammo boxes and those .303brit projectiles for some jerky?
Sneeze is coming bush for the roar and maybe he could bring them up for you on his way back to ork country?
I don't trust the bugger with the jerky if you think it's a good deal.
You will have to courier it Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha Ha that lots mine!,I might let Adam have a piece :ORLY: 

Yep could do that Dave, of course I would have to shoot something tho!
It must be coming up a year since I pulled trigger on a deer(cant count social club trip thats like shooting paper) I always have someone else along for the walk and let them do the shooting.

There is a plan unfolding for some veni this weekend but once again I wont be shooting unless something needs a mercy shot.

Hook me up Spanners and I will test them out on Daves :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Noticed attachment did not work.
This was the magic ingredient.





Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Ha Ha that lots mine!,I might let Adam have a piece
> 
> Yep could do that Dave, of course I would have to shoot something tho!
> It must be coming up a year since I pulled trigger on a deer(cant count social club trip thats like shooting paper) I always have someone else along for the walk and let them do the shooting.
> 
> There is a plan unfolding for some veni this weekend but once again I wont be shooting unless something needs a mercy shot.
> 
> Hook me up Spanners and I will test them out on Daves


Waste off time trying to burn me Cam.
I love very spicy food. I have a ceramic ring piece I got  from living with Ghurka's and eating their food.
Hated it at first but ended up loving it.
Ill send them back with sneeze after we get out of the scrub.

Anyone have a good contact for roofys?
Sneeze needs the true West Coast hunting experience Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Waste off time trying to burn me Cam.
> I love very spicy food. I have a ceramic ring piece I got  from living with Ghurka's and eating their food.
> Hated it at first but ended up loving it.
> Ill send them back with sneeze after we get out of the scrub.
> 
> *Anyone have a good contact for roofys?
> Sneeze needs the true West Coast hunting experience Ha Ha* 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!



 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Innocent:

----------


## Spanners

> Waste off time trying to burn me Cam.
> I love very spicy food. I have a ceramic ring piece I got  from living with Ghurka's and eating their food.
> Hated it at first but ended up loving it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Is this a challenge??
I can GUARANTEE I can supply some stuff that will make you cry like a 6 yr old whos Barbis head has fallen off and caught on fire

 :Grin:

----------


## Toby

If its that bad could you film yourself eating it?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is this a challenge??
> I can GUARANTEE I can supply some stuff that will make you cry like a 6 yr old whos Barbis head has fallen off and caught on fire


LOL the mental image of my 6 year old who loves her barbys reacting to that situation then applied to my mental image of R93 keeps cracking me up :Thumbsup:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> If its that bad could you film yourself eating it?



I've seen Mr ' I love chili' after eating some  :Grin: 
90% of food and seasoning in his house is chili
However some of it is damn near dangerous

----------


## Toby

watch a few reactions to eating a ghost chilli pepper the worlds hottest pepper. Im not a fan of spicy foods.

----------


## Spanners

Ghost chilli? 
Want some?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks good, has anyone tried jerky without marinade?


Yep, after your deer has hung for a few days with good air movement and the skin off it gets a hard dry "skin" on the meat.
That is essentially what you would have.

----------


## Toby

This is a little off topic but, can you get venison chops?

----------


## veitnamcam

> This is a little off topic but, can you get venison chops?


Only if you want to ruin the backsteaks :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

> Only if you want to ruin the backsteaks


Steak is over rated anyways.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Steak is over rated anyways.


Obviously you have never eaten properly aged and cooked back steak.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...k-steaks-3602/

----------


## Toby

I have had some nice steak before but I just love chops.

----------


## veitnamcam

Kill a ram then  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Nope, been there put me off mutton for ages

----------


## R93

> Is this a challenge??
> I can GUARANTEE I can supply some stuff that will make you cry like a 6 yr old whos Barbis head has fallen off and caught on fire


I can handle pretty hot! Not a challenge because I don't need the head too fall off my doll too cry like a 6 yr old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Steak is over rated anyways.


Hush your mouth.  You obviously haven't tried my cooking.

----------


## EeeBees

> This is a little off topic but, can you get venison chops?


Toby, for a change, I really like venison tee bone steaks...beautiful...with a wodge of garlic butter (homemade of course) on the top...the butter melts so the bits of garlic can do some synchronised swimming...and my favouritest accompaniments...mashed tatties, naturally enough, with pureed leek...oh yeah!!!

----------


## EeeBees

> Hush your mouth.  You obviously haven't tried my cooking.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:    it is so easy...to muck up (for some people)

Rushy, this made me a bit quiet in the emotion department...made me think of how my father cooked venison steak...we all just took the devine stuff for granted...I guess he is up there telling them how to do it properly!!   Do you put onions in with yours?

----------


## Rushy

> it is so easy...to muck up (for some people)
> 
> Rushy, this made me a bit quiet in the emotion department...made me think of how my father cooked venison steak...we all just took the devine stuff for granted...I guess he is up there telling them how to do it properly!!   Do you put onions in with yours?


No onions but I have perfected a marinade over the years that when applied for no more than 30 minutes (so the PH balance is not to affected) produces a venison steak that is a good as you can get.  I have had restaurant owners tell me that they can't eat their chef's venison any more as it doesn't hold a candle to mine.

----------


## Rushy

I made some venison jerky yesterday to take into the roar and now I need to know from someone (that doesn't eat it all the day they make it) what the best storage method is.  For the moment it is in a zip lock bag in the pantry.

----------


## veitnamcam

Get it out of that zip lock bag pronto ! 
Paper bag so it can breath.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Get it out of that zip lock bag pronto ! 
> Paper bag so it can breath.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that VC.  Done.

----------


## Toby

You don't cook good venison steak in marinade. A good steak should be cooked straight by its self, maybe a little salt.

----------


## Rushy

Toby don't knock it till you try it.

----------


## Toby

I may like it but I normally hate marinades. I do have one fast one I make for if the meats too crappy to be cooked my normal way. I don't really have certain amounts like anythng I cook its just done how I feel is right. get a bowl some worchester sauce, olive oil, salt, pepper, mix meat in then cook.

----------


## phillipgr

> I made some venison jerky yesterday to take into the roar and now I need to know from someone (that doesn't eat it all the day they make it) what the best storage method is.  For the moment it is in a zip lock bag in the pantry.


In the book that I got my recipe for the jerky from (The NZ Deer Hunter's Handbook and Resource guide) it says to store in a plastic bag in the fridge or freezer. I say just freeze it until we take it away and it should last sweet. Just one thing I would say is when you thaw it, take it out of the plastic bag and let it dry easy to avoid rehydrating it - that seemed to happen a bit when my last batch was in the fridge in a bag.

----------


## Rushy

> I may like it but I normally hate marinades. I do have one fast one I make for if the meats too crappy to be cooked my normal way. I don't really have certain amounts like anythng I cook its just done how I feel is right. get a bowl some worchester sauce, olive oil, salt, pepper, mix meat in then cook.


You have some of the ingredients to my marinade Toby and some I don't use.  A few fairly key ingredients missing though.

----------


## Rushy

> In the book that I got my recipe for the jerky from (The NZ Deer Hunter's Handbook and Resource guide) it says to store in a plastic bag in the fridge or freezer. I say just freeze it until we take it away and it should last sweet. Just one thing I would say is when you thaw it, take it out of the plastic bag and let it dry easy to avoid rehydrating it - that seemed to happen a bit when my last batch was in the fridge in a bag.


I told myself that I wouldn't eat any so it was there for the trip.  So far I haven't been so good at not eating it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv been naughty and been nibbling on mine. Still got most of it tho.
Maybe if i freeze it the temptation won't be right there when i open the fridge

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Agreed, but it's only forequarter so it's different. I wouldn't jerky the backsteaks

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Only a mad man would do that!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Iv been naughty and been nibbling on mine. Still got most of it tho.
> Maybe if i freeze it the temptation won't be right there when i open the fridge
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


OI you piss right off that stuffs for wapiti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

> I told myself that I wouldn't eat any so it was there for the trip.  So far I haven't been so good at not eating it.


Not to worry, Rushy, I can do another batch if you eat it all.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> OI you piss right off that stuffs for wapiti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok this is the last two bits then  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Ok this is the last two bits then 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


WANKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> WANKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess i better put the rest in the freezer then :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Not to worry, Rushy, I can do another batch if you eat it all.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


There will be some.  I will also send a heap of off cuts away to be made into salami and will be taking one of them as well so we will not be short of protein.

----------


## veitnamcam

Works well as long as you have a fan oven.
60-70c max and just crack the door with a wooden spoon handle or something.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

Wife did the crossword in last months Wilderness magazine, sent in the mystery word and got 2 pack of beef jerky in the mail. Too easy

----------


## phillipgr

> There will be some.  I will also send a heap of off cuts away to be made into salami and will be taking one of them as well so we will not be short of protein.


Sweet, salami is good

----------


## sapphire

Looks delicious!!

----------


## Boaraxa

> Looks delicious!!


Agreed , interesting post its got me thinking I need to make some up to

----------


## Shootm

Righto rummaged through the pantry and threw lots of stuff in an ice cream container with a bit of venison. I’ll pull it out of the fridge tomorrow morning and slow cook it, fingers crossed it tastes like jerky  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I built a biltong box for work out of a welding rod cabinet. Takes about 1/2 as much again as pictured. 
Doesnt last long :p



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sightpicture

When I'm traveling (often) and no bacon jerky is to be had, I can get some done quite quickly with bicycle spokes, streaky bacon, hotel handbasin, hotel-supplied hair-drier, my patented brush-on marinade, a clamp, and 40-60 minutes (depending on dryer model and wall voltage not being Kinshasa/Manila levels).

----------


## Tussock

My mouth is watering and I'm looking for more to shoot already. This looks a fair bit better now. First photo three days ago, second now. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Came out really well.

----------


## kotuku

> VC, for a minute there your title on this thread had me worried


Im with EBF-get a grip you cranky old b....d!! seriously id be in like a lab in a butchers shop for a feed of that .heres to hopin for a few gesses this season cause nowt like goose salami to put lead in an old fellas pencil.
I guts one and old gspf buries his arse deepr into the maimai seat ,growlin "settle down ya hua"!

----------

